# Squatting in the Redwoods



## CaptainCassius (May 27, 2013)

I'm heading to northern California redwood and weed country and I know there's plenty of forest to go around but I've heard not only do you have to watch your step around 'farmers' lands but that the police like to write illegal camping tickets. just curious about viable options for safe and semi-private squat-spots in the woods. Any suggestions?


----------



## rif raph (May 27, 2013)

I camped in and around the redwoods last year for a couple months the only problem i had with the cops was them stumbling on to our camp dressed in full tactical gear looking for illegal grow ops. All they did was take our names run them for warrants and send us on our way it all depends on how dirty your camp is when they find you, i have also herd some stories of traveling folk finding work on some pot farm and they were never seen again.. 

If you find your self in a town called garberville its pretty chill there lots of travelers go through there looking for trim jobs also around this time of year lots of festies around that area. i will be heading back that way very soon as it is my favorite parts of the country.


----------



## CaptainCassius (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I figured as much not too different from any other place except the presence of pot farms and resulting law enforcement presence. I've heard about garberville and a lot of people have been recommending stopping through there.


----------



## rif raph (May 28, 2013)

one more thing when in garberville stay on the town side of the river, that is the right side everything on the leftside of river is growers property, you will see them from time to time patrolling the river on 4 wheelers, i herd they will shoot anyone they catch on their property, better safe than sorry i say.

also when i was there cops were cracking down on people panhandling out side of the supermarket, anywhere other than the supermarket was fair game, there is also a small bus that runs through the town 5 bucks will get you to eureka another 2.50 or so will get you from eureka to arcata, in arcata you will find the start of the redwoods national forest..

safe travels, and have yourself a grand ole time.


----------



## Ayurveda78 (Aug 13, 2013)

Feel like garberville has been blown up.. Nice stop still but not like it used to be. 101 is pretty great itself but venture inland every once in awhile for an area not travelled as much.


----------

